# 44mag plinking



## wrongpaw (Sep 17, 2007)

Greetings

Can I use jacketed bullets for plinking loads instead of cast lead?

Been using 240gr lead swc loaded down around 800-850 fps, and have

some 240gr Mag Tech semi jacketed flat nose I'd like to use up.

Can't find any light loads for jacketed bullets in the books....

Thanks

Pete


----------

